# Transformers 2 - just seen it!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely loved it, some of the most insane action sequences I've seen in a movie. 

Opened up a lot more depth to the story and background behind the Transformer origins. It was so action packed though it was actually an intense film to concentrate on. lol 
Also gave you the same feeling that 'The Empire Strikes Back' did, that it was a bridge film to the next installment which will be that bit more conclusive. 

The only downside I would say is that where the first movie introduced characters, this seem to take them that bit for granted if that makes sense. As in there were a few new Autobots in this but didn't really introduce them, just jumped into them being there. 
Also they could have made a bit more of a couple of the characters but I think that left you wanting more and looking forward what will inevitably be a trilogy! 

I'm such a geek! :lol::lol:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Saw it last night matey. Absolutely unreal how good it was :doublesho

I agree with the action comments, the fight scenes were excellent and it was a lot more violent than the first one.

I got back from watching it at about 1am this morning, and had to watch the first one again as I enjoyed it that much :lol:

Didn't help that I had to get up at 7am for work this morning after only 3hours sleep. Still at work now aswell :wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

******** to all that.how much screen time does megan fox get ?:argie:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

She was in it enough mate haha. She's damned pretty but doesn't do a lot for me to be honest, I'll admit she has a pleasant ar$e on here though! 

I definitely need to watch it again as there's certain bits you just can't take in all at the same time. 

Have to admit the way they've made Soundwave was awesome though, such a cool update from the old casette desk! haha


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> admit she has a pleasant ar on here though!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> She's damned pretty but doesn't do a lot for me to be honest


:doublesho a co(k and balls man huh?

how can she not do anything for you? WTF! lol


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Ive been twice so far, 3rd time tomorrow!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

She's just transformed ME into a slabbering idiot................


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> :doublesho a co(k and balls man huh?
> 
> how can she not do anything for you? WTF! lol


Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't deny her my meat seeking p!ssile but she wouldn't be my first choice.

I'm a breast man and she doesn't really have any. :lol::lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

is there anyone else in this i will know


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Actor wise you mean mate? 

Erm, there are faces I recognised from other movies. Black guy from the Fast & Furious 2 is a soldier in it. 

Nice thing was that a majority of the charactere from the first film are also in this one. This one is even more comic book than the first movie but I like that aspect of it.

Also they don't explain a lot in this one, for example a lot of the new characters are just there. No introduction or anything its just assumed they turned up the same as the last lot. 

Optimus Prime is a proper hard nut in this one too, more so than the last movie.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

theres a bloke what use to be in coronation street in it


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

chrisc said:


> theres a bloke what use to be in coronation street in it


Yeah, I spotted him as well.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Optimus Prime is a proper hard nut in this one too, more so than the last movie.


Definitely mate. I was also impressed with Bumblebees moves too!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah Bumblebee kicked some heads in as well, proper tough little bugger.

There's still some characters that we need in the 3rd one, some real classic characters from the original cartoon movie.


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

im waitin for the dinobots


----------

